
Hoefler and Co.'s new typeface is generated from algorithms - tomconroy
http://www.wired.com/2015/01/ingenious-new-typeface-inspired-old-maps-made-algorithms/
======
subpixel
I'm disinclined to patronize Hoefler & Co after the big lawsuit/breakup of
H&FJ. Opinions may vary, but based on what I read I thought Hoefler was the
sort of person I'd avoid giving my business to.

------
scott_karana
Seems like a bit of a puff piece.

The tl;dr pull quote:

> [It is a] font created in a virtual environment that can simulate light
> falling upon any 3-D character in the set, thus eliminating the need to draw
> tens of thousands of shadows, one by one

~~~
soperj
The writer clearly doesn't know really all that much about what they're
talking about. They mention perfectly placed pixels which doesn't make any
sense when talking about vector graphics.

------
Phrodo_00
It's a cool way to make fonts, but Metafont has been generating fonts from
algorithms since '79

~~~
Silhouette
Similarly, we've been using lighting and depth effects with text on the web
forever. Not everyone subscribes to the everything-must-be-flat-and-boring
aesthetic, and if you want these kinds of effects you can do much more with a
good graphics package and 16 million colours than you can in any monochrome
font design, enough if it does have an elegant underlying form and it was made
using some clever algorithms. It's seems a pretty enough and well constructed
font, as with much of their work, but I'm just not sure when I'd use it.

